# ka'mah  ka mah'



## chaver

I know that "how much/how many" is ka'mah with the accent on the first syllable but what about the word for "some"? is it ka'mah or ka mah' with the accent on the last syllable.

Also there appears to be another kamah (ka mah') which means "long/yearn"?

Thanks much for clarification.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

The how much how many kama has the stress on the first syllable.  KAma 
*כמה*


----------



## chaver

Thanks Zeevdovtarnegolet,

That part I do know. But what about kamah the word for "some"? That is the one that's bothering me.

Thanks.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Oh lol! Sorry.  I misunderstood.  That I don't know.  lol  I find stress to be really challenging in learning Hebrew.  I know there tends to be a syllable-final stress in most words, but there are so many exceptions and the unfortunate thing is dictionaries never seem to include stress at all.


----------



## ks20495

The stress on כמה can be on either syllable. (I'm not actually sure which one is technically correct.)

Yes, כמה is also a verb meaning to yearn for.


----------



## Tamar

I actually pronounce [kama] with stress on the last syllable. I used to pronounce it with stress on the first syallable, but the one day just woke up with it on the second (which is considered to be the "correct" one, though most people don't talk like that), so now I pronounce it both ways.



> כמה is also a verb meaning to yearn for.


Here the stress is on the last syllable alone.



> I find stress to be really challenging in learning Hebrew. I know there tends to be a syllable-final stress in most words, but there are so many exceptions and the unfortunate thing is dictionaries never seem to include stress at all


Stress in Hebrew is challenging, I don't know how you can predict it, and many times, like here you you acctually have two options. 
Do Hebrew dictionaries even have a phonetic transcrition?


----------



## chaver

In Webster's New World Dictionary, they put the accent on the last syllable for "some" in the English to Hebrew section. But in the Hebrew to English section they lump "how much/how many" and "some" all together in one entry and put the accent on the first syllable.

In The Meridian Hebrew/English English Hebrew Dictionary, they lump together "how much/how many" and "some" all together in one entry and put the accent on the second syllable.

That is why I was asking. It is very confusing. I guess I'll go with the accent on the first syllable for now. I know it works fine in Israel for "how much/how many" because I have used it there but have not used it for "some".


----------



## Tamar

> "how much/how many" and "some"


It's the same word in Hebrew really.

Both pronunciations would work (I haven't had people saying anything about my pronunciation). 
*However*, you're decision to go for stress on the first syllable is a good decision


----------



## chaver

On second thought after rethinking in light of your comments Tamar, I'll just play it by ear. Now I know the big picture at least.

Todah rabah!


----------

